# Gaspari Nutrition recalls Novedex XT!



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2010)

*Gaspari Nutrition recalls Novedex XT!*

After a Beckettesque waiting period, Gaspari Nutrition has issued a total recall of their Novedex XT product. This follows September???s slew of ATD recalls, issued by numerous smaller companies. Novedex XT was likely the best selling ATD-based product of all time, and although they???d received no reports of adverse effects, and already discontinued the product, Gaspari Nutrition has joined the ranks of companies who have issued a total recall on this ingredient.

Since this is actually a very well-liked product, it???s highly probable that consumers will rush to stock up on the stuff, rather than sending it back to Gaspari Nutrition for a refund.







source


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Better get some fast!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 8, 2010)

Not a suprise with the FDA after anything that totes its self as an anit estrogen.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 10, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Not a suprise with the FDA after anything that totes its self as an anit estrogen.


 
they like low t levels keeps the violence down


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 10, 2010)

Our government is getting too big and powerful. I dont think this is what our founding fathers had in mind at all. What's next.... Creatine? This Nov 2nd dont vote republican or democrat... vote against the incumbent no matter who it is.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Oct 10, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Our government is getting too big and powerful. I dont think this is what our founding fathers had in mind at all. What's next.... Creatine? This Nov 2nd dont vote republican or democrat... vote against the incumbent no matter who it is.



I get your drift, but I doubt they could even imagine 300 years into the future.


----------



## Ray Luv (Oct 11, 2010)

Man this is some extreme Bull Shat. I swear by Novedex XT and then some. To here this is straight heart breaking. Im now wondering about pricing availability and price gauging. Is there any reason to suspect this might just be a bad dream.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 11, 2010)

The recall doesn't effect me none. Ive been using HCGenerate to keep my natty test elevated and have been beyond satisfied. However, I did try Novedex XT three years ago.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2010)

Novedex XT is bunk . . ran 3 bottles and got nothing but a burnt hole in my pocket . . 

 Fuck that notBig Rich Gaspari. Fuck him in his stupid fucking ass.  mwahahaha!


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

never used novodex xt. and I dont really like atd. looks like all will now have to get something else from gnc for their pct from the halodrol liquid gels.


----------



## twarrior (Oct 11, 2010)

It's infuriating the FDA can spend so much time and effort involving themselves with the supplement industry but can't get one damned thing done right when it comes to approving safe medications.  I don't think there's been a single prescription in the last 5 years where the side effects weren't as bad or worse than the condition they were treating yet they're still being prescribed.  Funny...that's how long the Democrats have been in control of the House and Senate.. wonder if that's a coincidence....


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 11, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Novedex XT is bunk . . ran 3 bottles and got nothing but a burnt hole in my pocket . .
> 
> Fuck that notBig Rich Gaspari. Fuck him in his stupid fucking ass. mwahahaha!


 Ha you said it, not me!


jbryand101b said:


> never used novodex xt. and I dont really like atd. looks like all will now have to get something else from gnc for their pct from the halodrol liquid gels.


 I cant remember the last time I stepped into GNC. The PCT I have been using is HCGenerate and N2Guard.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to use a combination of various compounds in my pct.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Novedex XT is bunk . . ran 3 bottles and got nothing but a burnt hole in my pocket . .
> 
> Fuck that notBig Rich Gaspari. Fuck him in his stupid fucking ass. mwahahaha!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's the official recall from the FDA: Gaspari Nutrition Nutrition Issues a Voluntary Nationwide Recall of Novedex XT, a Product Marketed as a Dietary Supplement Containing ATD

"3,17-keto-etiocholetriene does not meet the definition of a dietary ingredient and therefore the product is in violation of provisions of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act."  ... peh, blow me 

FDA


----------



## MMAWannabe (Oct 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Our government is getting too big and powerful.



That's what happens when liberal democrats are elected. If you want more government and more taxes to pay for more gov't, keep electing those assholes.


----------

